# Help Snake Identification



## LukeS (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Guys

Found this little snake outside my house we live in South east QLD. It has a slender body grey on top and yellow underbelly. Curious on what it is and if venomous. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 8, 2010)

pics dont work


----------



## LukeS (Feb 8, 2010)

Will try again soz


----------



## Wallypod (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks like a colubrid snake not venomous but a bit angry


----------



## LukeS (Feb 8, 2010)

yes fast moving and angry


----------



## LukeS (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 8, 2010)

common variety brown tree snake just a baby


----------



## bigguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats not a brown tree, its a common tree snake.


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 8, 2010)

i would say golden tree snake not a brown


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 8, 2010)

common tree snake, also known as green tree snake.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 8, 2010)

Not angry but scared to death. Its a completely harmless common tree snake like bigguy said. You should let it go in a safe area.


----------



## bigguy (Feb 8, 2010)

Goldren Trees, which are only a colour variation of Common Trees, are found across the top end like Darwin. This snake was found SE Qld hence just a normal coloured Common Tree. Completely harmless unles your a frog.

Brown trees have very distinct heads, huge poppy eyes, normaly banded and pink bellies, and are slightly venomous with rear fangs. look completely different.


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 8, 2010)

you are right big guy. i with draw my previous comment and just say Dendrelaphis punctulata


----------



## LukeS (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Guys, Will let it go in our paddock away from the house.


----------



## saratoga (Feb 8, 2010)

let it go in a thick bush somewhere...and watch out that kookaburras aren't watching you!!!


----------



## jase75 (Feb 8, 2010)

green Tree snake


----------

